# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Frog species help?

## Cece

Id please

----------


## Eli

Need a clearer pic please and welcome to the forum! :Smile:

----------


## Caspian

I'm voting some kind of frog of the Ranidae family, perhaps a young American Bullfrog (_Rana Catesbeiana_) or Green Frog (_Rana Clamitans_). These guys are larger frog, especially Bullfrogs, which can grow up to a massive eight inches snout to vent, so I recommend a 10-20 Gallon for a young/juvenile, a 30-55 Gallon for a smaller adult, and a 55-100 Gallon for a large adult.

Of course, we need to determine the species before we start planning required supplies and giving out advice on the species.

----------



----------


## Strider18

Welcome to frog forum! It looks like it could be an american bull frog but the tympanum doesn't look quite right. A better picture would help.

----------


## Cece

Pic of the frog.[ATTACH=CONFIG]69638[/ATTACH]

----------


## Strider18

It does look more like an american bullfrog. Do you know where you found it? That would also help in identification.

----------


## Cece

Tadpole at a pets store.  Its not big has like a greenish color.

----------


## Strider18

Yea it is probably a bullfrog or green tree frog. I hope this helps!

----------



----------


## Eli

It is probably a bullfrog then. Looks kinda.....not typical for a bullfrog though, a clearer pic would really help specifically the back and legs


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## metalheadmommy

I have both Green frogs and Bull frogs in our family's two ponds, She looks rather young still but I do believe you have a bullfrog there.

----------



----------


## Eli

Oh! Didnt see second pic! bullfrog is my vote!

----------



----------

